# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Nieuws: Amandelen wapen voor gezonde snack

## Leontien

Het blijkt dat als je dagelijks 30 amandelen eet per dag als snack, de zin voor ongezonde snacks teniet wordt gedaan. Deze noten zijn rijk aan vitamine E, gezonde vetzuren, vezels en proteïnen, en temmen je hongergevoel zo vermeld het Daily Mail.

Amerikaanse onderzoekers in Indiana hebben onderzocht wat amandelen voor effect hebben op 137 volwassenen die risico hebben op diabetes. De deelnemers werden 4 weken lang in 5 groepen ingedeeld. De controlegroep mocht niets van zaden en noten eten. Twee groepen kregen 30 amandelen te eten bij het ontbijt of lunch en twee groepen kregen de noten als tussendoortje. Verder mochten de deelnemers zelf weten wat ze aten.

Het bleek dat niemand die de noten at, in gewicht was toegenomen. Vooral wanneer de amandelen als snack werden gegeten, hadden de deelnemers minder honger en zin in een tussendoortje. Dus zijn amandelen een goede wapen voor een tussendoortje.

Ga jij dit uitproberen? Of eet je al veel amandelen?

----------


## Nora

Dat is grappig: Ik ben net amandelen aan het eten. Ik eet sinds twee maanden bijna elke dag een hand amandelen. Ik deed dit, omdat een vriendin van mij zei dat het goed was tegen kalknagels. Tot mijn verbazing heb ik veel minder kalknagels dan voorheen. Het is niet helemaal weg. Daarnaast merkte ik zelf al dat ik op de dagen dat ik amandelen had gegeten, geen trek had in andere snacks. Dus dit nieuws bevestigd mijn ervaring.

----------


## Flogiston

Kies wel de zoete amandelen, niet de bittere!

Bittere amandelen bevatten een variant van blauwzuur (dat is het zuur dat verwant is aan cyaankali). Je mag er maximaal 10 tot 15 van eten, als ik me goed herinner. Eet je er meer van dan krijg je klachten als spierspasmen en ademhalingsproblemen, en je kunt zelfs overlijden.

Zoete amandelen bevatten maar weinig van deze blauwzuurvariant, dus die kun je wel veilig eten.

----------


## GGBK

Bedoel je niet de abrikozenpitten? Deze ken ik als riskant. Van amandelen had ik het nog niet gehoord.

----------


## Flogiston

Voor abrikozenpitten geldt hetzelfde verhaal.

Maar dus ook voor amandelen. Een heel klein beetje voor zoete amandelen, behoorlijk sterk voor bittere amandelen.

Dat zowel amandelen als abrokozenpitten riskant kunnen zijn, is niet zo verwonderlijk: beide planten (bomen) zijn familie van elkaar.

----------


## GGBK

Dank voor je uitleg. Inmiddels had ik er al het een en ander over gelezen op het internet. Wij hebben standaard een emmertje gemengde noten staan voor 's avonds even knabbelen. Daar zitten ook amandelen in, dus schrok ik even. Als ik echter de verpakkingen bekijk, staat op de abrikozen een waarschuwing en op de amandelen niet. De abrikozenpitten eten wij slechts 1 - 3 per dag.

----------


## Flogiston

Dat kan kloppen. Er zullen zoete amandelen in die verpakking zitten. Daarin zit slechts weinig gifstof. De concentratie blijft daardoor onder de wettelijke grens, en dan is een waarschuwing niet verplicht.

----------

